# Epson et le nettoyage des buses...



## JPTK (18 Juin 2003)

Bon, c'est vrai qu'elle est pas chère l'epson stylus photo 830, dans les 150 euros je crois, c'est vrai que l'impression sans bord avec tout les paramètres à fond et sur un papier glacé de 270 g est vraiment d'une très grande qualité (j'ai du mal à faire la différence entres mes vrais agrandissements et mes impressions), c'est vrai qu'elle fonctionne plutôt bien mais par contre c'est vrai que le prix de l'encre saborde tout.... surtout qu'à chaque fois que je change une cartouche, je passe quasi 1/3 de cette dernière au nettoyage des buses... ça fout un peu les boules qd même !! 
Heureusement qu'on trouve des cartouches de substitution facilement et à moitié prix maintenant, comme chez Auchan par exemple.
J'ai pas essayé sinon pour l'instant les kit de recharge...

Mais bon c'est qd même vraiment n'importe quoi ces histoires de cartouches et les 100 modèles différents... vive le commerce...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (19 Juin 2003)

Un conseil : n'achète pas des cartouches dites "compatibles" ! Par expérience (je possède des imprimantes Epson depuis plus de 8 ans), elles bouchent les têtes, et obligent régulièrement à nettoyer les buses (bonjour l'économie), et elles m'ont déjà carrément bouché les buses de ma stylus 900 : obligé de tout démonter...
Honnêtement, ces cartouches bas prix ne sont pas forcément de bonnes affaires. Un réparateur (pas de chez Espon), m'a confirmé le problème. Les encres d'origine sont chimiquement évoluées, et font l'objet de brevets. Les marques "pas chères" se contentent de mettre de l'encre cyan, magenta, noire et jaune, la même dans toutes les marques dont elles se disent "compatibles". Ainsi, l'encre dans les cartouches pas chères pour canon sera la même que dans les pas chères Epson...

Mais bon.... Ce n'est pas mon argent, et je peux comprendre que tu sois outré par le racket d'Epson (une cartouche de toner pour mon Aculaser me coute plus de 1000 balles...) et j'en suis le premier choqué... Malheureusement, pour obtenir de la qualité (si tu dois présenter tes travaux à des clients, par exemple, ou si tu attaches une haute importance à la qualité de tes travaux), il faut mettre des cartouches d'origine...


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2003)

Mais c'est la première fois que j'en utilise une de cartouche Auchan... mes problèmes de buses bouchées temporairement c'était le résumé de mon expérience avec les cartouches EPSON... j'ai déjà passé 6 ou 7 cartouches epson couleur et souvent j'ai eu à nettoyer les buses et laisser reposer l'imprimante pdt 1 nuit avant d'avoir un test correct.
Je note tout de même ta remarque concernant la qualité d'encre, mais je n'y crois pas plus que ça... en tout cas, j'ai imprimé 20 A4 qualité photo sur papier premium aujourd'hui... bah j'ai pas vu de différence avec l'encre auchan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Oizo (19 Juin 2003)

Moi aussi j'ai utilisé ces cartouches compatibles un moment avec ma StyleWriter 2400 (mécanisme Canon) et la qualité était bonne rien à dire, mais au bout de quelques mois : tête d'impression HS. Je déconseille  l'achat de ces cartouches.

Pour ce qui est des kits de recharge de cartouches, un article dans SVM Mac déconseillait également l'utilisation de ceux-ci, les cartouches ne sont pas vraiment conçues pour être utilisées plusieurs fois et risquent de couler.


----------



## Plumpala (23 Juin 2003)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> * Un conseil : n'achète pas des cartouches dites "compatibles" ! Par expérience (je possède des imprimantes Epson depuis plus de 8 ans), elles bouchent les têtes, et obligent régulièrement à nettoyer les buses (bonjour l'économie), et elles m'ont déjà carrément bouché les buses de ma stylus 900 : obligé de tout démonter...
> *



J'ai bien peur que ce que tu évoques là est exactement le problème que j'ai relaté dans ce sujet à propos de ma stylus 740. 

Ma question est de savoir 
1) si le démontage est nécessaire pour la nettoyer?
2) par un spécialiste agréé?
3) si j'ai des chances de retrouver une imprimante en état de marche pour un prix inférieur à celui du neuf, tout en sachant que les cartouches d'une imprimante neuve sont env. 20% plus chères que les cartouches de la 740 ?


----------

